# Which Klein to buy?



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

Can anyone explain the difference between a 2003 Klein Quantum Q and a 2004 Aura XV ?


----------



## Evan Evans (Sep 14, 2004)

triadrider said:


> Can anyone explain the difference between a 2003 Klein Quantum Q and a 2004 Aura XV ?


They are very much the same except the Aura has a taller head tube for the same size frame. I assume this is to fit a higher handle bar position.


----------



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

Evan Evans said:


> They are very much the same except the Aura has a taller head tube for the same size frame. I assume this is to fit a higher handle bar position.



Thanks for the info. I know the Aura is a compact frame . Is the 2003 Q also a compact frame and which would be considered higher end?


----------



## Evan Evans (Sep 14, 2004)

triadrider said:


> Thanks for the info. I know the Aura is a compact frame . Is the 2003 Q also a compact frame and which would be considered higher end?


How the frame is outfitted is the only differance.


----------



## blehargh (Mar 17, 2004)

triadrider said:


> Thanks for the info. I know the Aura is a compact frame . Is the 2003 Q also a compact frame and which would be considered higher end?


the Q-Carbon and the Aura are the same frame. they just changed the name to avoid confusion with klein's higher end frameset - the Q-Pro Carbon.

i believe the Q-Carbon came in 3 flavors...

Q-Carbon = Aura V
Q-Carbon Race = Aura X
Q-Carbon Team = Aura XV

also 2003 was sorta a departure from Klein's paint scheme. they moved production from washington to wisconsin in 03.

GL,
-don


----------



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

blehargh said:


> the Q-Carbon and the Aura are the same frame. they just changed the name to avoid confusion with klein's higher end frameset - the Q-Pro Carbon.
> 
> i believe the Q-Carbon came in 3 flavors...
> 
> ...


----------

